# Topics > Books >  Book "Newsmakers: Artificial Intelligence and the Future of Journalism", Francesco Marconi, 2020

## Airicist

journalism.ai

Book "Newsmakers: Artificial Intelligence and the Future of Journalism", Francesco Marconi, 2020 on Amazon

----------

